# Arctic Gyrfalcon in flight.....



## EricD (Jan 30, 2011)

Went of for a little of the Bird Festival at BCC this morning with my wife. Lucky me there was a Raptor exhibit with about 28 different Raptors.
This was my favorite..an "Arctic Gyrfalcon" no idea how you say it! These Falcons are the most northerly residing in the Arctic, Greenland, Asia and Europe.

Then I was blessed with a flight show outside!!

1 Inside for a little model session....






2





3 Flight show time





4 Came in at about 50 mph down low in front of me....





5  circling back around





6 Another fly by.......






7





8 Got me that Grackle!





9 Back to Papa!!!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW; great ones

Regards


----------

